# In regards to the Market Place



## Fjoora (Nov 21, 2017)

How often does the marketplace refresh daily? 
I had hats and furniture in the afternoon and then clothing and furniture in the evening. Is there a timer?


----------



## LuciaMew (Nov 21, 2017)

Every 6 hours I think.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 22, 2017)

I am on U.S. Eastern time. The market refreshes at 7:00am, 1:00pm, 7:00pm and 1:00am.


----------



## Fjoora (Nov 22, 2017)

Cool stuff. Thanks, friendos!


----------



## A r i a n e (Nov 22, 2017)

if anyone knows the CET hours I'd love to know ♥


----------



## HHoney (Nov 22, 2017)

Please Label Sisters please provide some cute clothes besides the rainbow plaid shorts!

I?ve been a good customer for many years. I?m open to a lot of ideas for fashion options!

That being said I wish there was one hat, one shirt, one bottom, and one pair of shoes to rotate throughout the day. It would be fun to see the crazy combinations - and more variety!


----------



## Fresh (Nov 22, 2017)

Has anyone seen Kicks?


----------



## Ellexi (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank you, Tolisamarie!



Fresh said:


> Has anyone seen Kicks?


I haven't had him yet on the US version but he popped up several days after starting on the Aus release for me. I imagine he's random, but he will show up eventually!


----------



## Hypno KK (Nov 22, 2017)

Fresh said:


> Has anyone seen Kicks?



I have, he was in my marketplace last night (Europe)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 22, 2017)

I believe it refreshes every time the Shovelstrike Quarry does.


----------

